# spotting at 8dp5dt



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi could anyone help me, I am 8dp5dt and this morning I have started to spot pinky brown, I had a tiny bit of brown discharge around 4dp5dt but nothing else until today.  I haven't really had any sypmtoms for the past few days but now feeling crampy and convinced AF is on the way. I am too scared to test and just want to cry, my OTD is 15th Oct.


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

My bleeding has got heavier and now red but I also got BFP yesterday and this morning, has anyone else had a similar experience, any advice is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey cheese onion  I know it not easy but try to relax and put your feet up and have blood test to confirm as I know lot of women bleed and went on to have BFP  so I know it not what you want to hear but take thing easy from now on ok as how many did you have put back x


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello - I had just the same and it was implantation    Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies, I had two put back.  The bleeding is more like a period and still red blood now, I just hope it stops soon.

Reb, was your bleeding quite heavy, congrats to you too.


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes it was - I was convinced it wasn't right but I was told it was just implantation.  A few of us bled weeks 6-8 too and that was all fine as well.  I hope it stops soon for your peace of mind but try and ignore it!


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you, I can relax more now, will get bloods done tomorrow.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

I would also perhaps increase your progesterone as low levels can also be a cause for bleeding.

If they are doing a beta hcg I would ask them to also do a progesterone level check (they do this with the same blood sample).

How much progesterone are you on?

Bleeding can be implantation and some women do bleed in early pg, but progesterone levels should be checked as well as other potential causes like infection etc. which can impact on a pg.

Daisy
x


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks Daisy, I have increased my cyclogest to 400mg x3 a day on advice of clinic, do you think that's enough? Should I ask for anything else?  Bleeding still seems heavy.


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

My beta levels came back on low side so will need to be repeated, but it looks likely to be a chemical pregnancy


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

so sorry Cheeseandonion - thinking of you.


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi

Can I jump aboard? I'm 11 days past et and have started bleeding today. It's brown not red. I'm worried this means I'll get a bfn on thur which is my otd. I have spare pessaries from failed fet should I ask clinic if I should increase or is it too late?


----------



## cheeseandonion (Aug 6, 2010)

I would increase them anyway, you have nothing to lose, my bleeding lasted 2 days and went back to very light brown spotting, I am now 5w and 2 days.

My hcg levels started of very low but they increased last week, however overall they are still very low and my pregnancy test got lighter today so I am waiting to miscarry at the moment. I really hope that you have better luck and that it all works out or you.


----------

